

Surface storage - itomek
http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/storage

======
bdfh42
Unless I am going blind (perfectly possible) the link makes no mention of Pro
- just RT.

Thus the editorialised link title was erm misleading.

~~~
itomek
My mistake, I am interesting in purchasing the Pro. On the Pro spec sheet
([http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-8-pro/specifications)), it links to this storage page
(<http://microsoft.com/surface/storage>) and so I'm lead to believe that this
is the storage provided to you. Thanks for bringing this up!

------
thedrbrian
Isn't that ignoring the recovery partition that comes with surface pro?

